# 232 home button doesnt go home.



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

It actually does nothing now. Does anyone else have this problem? It worked fine in 230. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

7bigjohn said:


> It actually does nothing now. Does anyone else have this problem? It worked fine in 230. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


You restored data from TB, didn't you? Factory reset will fixya.


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

That was it! Thanks a bunch sonic joe. You saved me some time re flashing. Prob saved my marriage too. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

7bigjohn said:


> That was it! Thanks a bunch sonic joe. You saved me some time re flashing. Prob saved my marriage too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

7bigjohn said:


> That was it! Thanks a bunch sonic joe. You saved me some time re flashing. Prob saved my marriage too.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


No prob. It happened to me too, so that's how I figured it out.


----------

